# iZettle Podcasts - The Coffee Series



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

iZettle has a series of coffee related podcasts aimed at those in the coffee industry.

Current podcasts feature Jeffrey Young of Allegra and London Coffee Festival, Maxwell Colonna-Dashwood, and Dale Harris - World Barista Champion - on how to grow their business as well as unique insights into the industry all in one place

https://blog.izettle.com/gb/podcast


----------

